# VRI assumes management of InnSeason Resorts



## timeos2 (Apr 10, 2010)

VRI has announced that have taken over management of the InnSeason Resorts. This should be great news for owners of the 7 resorts involved: 


Captain's Quarters at Surfside Resort Falmouth, MA

The Edgewater Beach Resort Dennis Port, MA

The Falls at Ogunquit Resort Ogyunquit, ME

Harborwalk Resort Falmouth, MA

Mountainview Resort Jackman, ME

Surfside Resort Falmouth, MA

Pollard Brook Lincoln, NH

They will also operate the InnSeason Vacation Club program

As I understand it InnSeasons has been a troubled operation. In the past VRI has done an excellent job of turning troubled resorts around.  I would think they will do the same with this group. 

See the full press release here.


----------



## theo (Apr 12, 2010)

*Yessa!*



timeos2 said:


> VRI has announced that have taken over management of the InnSeason Resorts. This should be great news for owners of the 7 resorts involved.... In the past VRI has done an excellent job of turning troubled resorts around.  I would think they will do the same with this group.



I agree wholeheartedly; this really should be a win / win situation for all involved. Some of these Inn Seasons resorts with which I'm familiar, all of them here in New England, are currently (and somewhat obviously) poorly managed --- and VRI is eminently capable of fixing that particular failing isn very short order. 
Also, this development will presumably add more inventory access at these New England facilities for owners at other VRI managed facilities elsewhere (through VRI's own internal exchange program). 

Not to even mention that anything that potentially takes more exchange business away from the likes of RCI and /or II is just fine by me...


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

Actually, InnSeasons has ended its exclusive II affiliation and is starting a relationship with RCI.   As I understand it, II is still an option for InnSeason owners but RCI  is also in play.  As mentioned, VRI*ety is also in play.

Here's a source for the RCI affiliation.

InnSeason Resorts Affiliates With RCI - 2010-03-16  16:36:34 | Hotels


----------



## e.bram (Apr 12, 2010)

I am flumocksed. What does Innseason have to do with "Innseason Resorts" now that they are managed by VRI(reservation system only) and internally(by the HOA). What is RCI talking about?


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

InnSeason will do the sales.  As it was related to me:  InnSeasons will remain to focus on Sales and Financing, VRI will take  over the management of the owners, property and staff.   A key point was  they will work on the delinquencies (more on those in the  financials). The CEO was quick to say he felt it was better for the  owners because VRI is independent as opposed to the current situation  with Billy, Dennis and InnSeasons. 


II, VRI, or RCI may handle trades, depending upon the desire of the individual owner.  I guess I could join RCI and list my Pollard Brook unit.  I could also join VRI*ety and pay their fees.  Then, I could choose to trade with either II (current member), RCI, or VRI*ety.  Isn't that just GRAND!

BTW, Dennis still owns so many Pollard Brook units he is the HOA. Last November's election was a fraud.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bwolf said:


> II, VRI, or RCI may handle trades, depending upon the desire of the individual owner.  I guess I could join RCI and list my Pollard Brook unit.  I could also join VRI*ety and pay their fees.  Then, I could choose to trade with either II (current member), RCI, or VRI*ety.  Isn't that just GRAND!



There are no fees required (except exchange fees of course) for VRI*ety.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 12, 2010)

Bwolf:
Sales of what? I could do sales of units I own and be the same as Innseason(what is left of it anyway).


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> There are no fees required (except exchange fees of course) for VRI*ety.



John:  There is the VRI*ety Plus, and apparently there is a fee for that.  I've had two phone calls about it, but cut-off both salesmen before they got to that point.  If I used VRI*ety, it probably would be the Plus.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

e.bram.  Most of what I know is focused on Pollard Brook.  Dennis owns so many units there it isn't funny.  

He overbuilt in Lincoln.  South Mountain is/was his and it did well until the economy tanked.  BlueGreen now does the sales and operation of South Mountain.  

Dennis has built new buildings at Pollard Brook and owns those units until they are sold.  Many aren't sold so he controls the HOA.  He voted enough of his units in the last election to 1: ensure a quorum and 2: ensure he, Billy, and his lapdog were voted into office.

At the last Pollard Brook Board Meeting, Dennis hinted he may still build more buildings at Pollard Brook.  Don't ask me why.  Ask Dennis.

Dennis owns some of the remaining InnSeason Resorts as well.  They are probably undersold.  

As I understand it, financing can be lucrative.  So, if Dennis does the sales and financing, he may make some good money.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 12, 2010)

My point of view is from Surfside Resort. The staff is happy they are gone and all they own is few leftover off season weeks and control the units suckers converted or they sold as Innseason points with those off season weeks. When the pointers start bailing after not getting the prime weeks they were promised and owners not converting, the Innseason points program will probably die as well.


----------



## ship4 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi.  I am new right now.  We attended an "Owner's update" at Pollard Brook at Innseasons Resort in Lincoln, NH on Saturday evening.  We were invited for a catered dinner, an overnight stay, breakfast at 8:30 AM and a review of changes to the property.  The changes are Pollard Brook as of last March is now affiliated with RCI.  As owners (whose unit has been paid, for many years), we were offered the opportunity to join RCI points flexibility program for our 1 bedroom red week unit for a "conversion fee" of $3590.  Essentially they want you to purchase your unit again to be able to convert to using RCI from the II program.  
What?  That is a crazy cost.  They are not going to allow you to use the program unless you practically pay 2/3 of what you purchased the unit for originally........  What do you all think of that?????


Re:  There are no fees required (except exchange fees of course) for VRI*ety.
__________________
John Chase

John,
Would you care to educate me on the option of using my week thru VRI*ety with no fees required other than exchange fees when I am a member of II?  What would the process be to have the week converted to points thru VRI*ety, other than the outrageous cost stated above during my RCI "conversion fee" experience?
Thanks in advance for any insight you can give me!


----------



## anastos (Apr 15, 2011)

*Expect a Special assessment*

That is VRI's forte!


----------



## theo (Apr 16, 2011)

*Howzzat now?*



anastos said:


> Expect a special assessment. That is VRI's forte!



On what *factual* basis or personal experience do you make this  broad and unsubstantiated statement? 
I ask only because my own direct personal experience with VRI is precisiely the *opposite*.

More specifically, I have owned 4 weeks (distributed among 3 different VRI-managed resorts) for a fair number of years now. I cannot recall *any* special assessments at *any* of them for *at least* the past decade (...maybe even longer than that, but neither my memory nor my available records go back any further). 
In fact, I recall only one s/a (after a fire at one facility; insurance company dragged its' feet in paying out).

That's my personal experience and those are my facts. I would certainly be interested in reading *yours*, since your assertion is so radically different from my own experience with VRI's facility management.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 16, 2011)

theo said:


> ... I would certainly be interested in reading yours, since your assertion is so radically different from my own experience with VRI's facility management.



VRI did a Special Assessment for $1200-1500 per interval at the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort about 6-7 years ago. The prior management company (Sunterra) had run the resort into bankruptcy and the place was downright scary. As at least 4 other rehabs/updates had started on the top floor and stalled/stopped midway thru in the prior 20 years. Unbroken furniture, drapes, appliances were mis-matched on the lower 6 floors everywhere. The original pink and blue-green METAL kitchen cabinets from the 1950's were in the kitchens. The very first things done were a new roof and the required new hurricane windows and patio doors. Hurricane Wilma struck just a few days after that work was done. FLBR was the only TS that was open during and immediately after that storm ended - it hosted evacuted guests from Marriott Beach Place and other area timeshare resorts. 

While that Special Assessment was a bitter pill for the longtime owners, everyone knew it was a "pay it or close the resort". If the roof and hurricane windows/patio doors had not been done before Wilma, it would be another building like the *Ft Lauderdale Howard Johnson Motel on A1A *from the Hurricane Wilma storm - still standing, empty and surrounded by chain link fencing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do people blame the management company for special assessments?  It's not the management company that decides such things, it's the HOA Board of Directors who choose to update a resort.  I think anyone who has a problem with constant SA's should get on the board themselves.  

Foxrun, managed by VRI, had a full refurbishment without a SA.  New carpet, remodeled kitchens, new furniture, paint, etc. 

The BOD's knew it would be devastating to owners to assess, so they increased fees over four years to accomplish the upgrades, including the rebuilding of the retaining walls that were needing attention.  

When we bought Foxrun four years ago, I was impressed by the on-site manager's honesty when asked about the stability of the fees.  They were $480 at the time, and she said the fees would either need to go up, or they would have to assess an amount to rebuild retaining walls.  Rick called himself to ask the questions, and we bought anyway.


----------



## theo (Apr 16, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> VRI did a Special Assessment for $1200-1500 per interval at the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort about 6-7 years ago. The prior management company (Sunterra) had run the resort into bankruptcy and the place was downright scary. As at least 4 other rehabs/updates had started on the top floor and stalled/stopped midway thru in the prior 20 years. Unbroken furniture, drapes, appliances were mis-matched on the lower 6 floors everywhere. The original pink and blue-green METAL kitchen cabinets from the 1950's were in the kitchens. The very first things done were a new roof and the required new hurricane windows and patio doors. Hurricane Wilma struck just a few days after that work was done. FLBR was the only TS that was open during and immediately after that storm ended - it hosted evacuted guests from Marriott Beach Place and other area timeshare resorts.
> 
> While that Special Assessment was a bitter pill for the longtime owners, everyone knew it was a "pay it or close the resort". If the roof and hurricane windows/patio doors had not been done before Wilma, it would be another building like the *Ft Lauderdale Howard Johnson Motel on A1A *from the Hurricane Wilma storm - still standing, empty and surrounded by chain link fencing.



Thanks, Linda. As you note however, *that* particular S/A was imposed by VRI upon taking over a grossly mismanged and hurricane damaged facility. In that particular instance, it would appear that a S/A was a financial necessity just to keep the place afloat.  

In the VRI ownerships to which I made prior reference, VRI has always been the management entity in place since I have owned there. During those years, no S/A's have ever been required or imposed. 

In short, although I have no other affiliation with them besides that of a "paying customer", I have very high regard for VRI as a management company and for their cost containment focus and capabilities. I can't say that I personally know of any management company that does a better job of this...


----------



## GordonH (Apr 17, 2011)

*Special Assessments*

Theo:
How about Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee?  Upgrades to units to increase value for exchange purposes, not for the benefit of those who go there regularly and enjoy what they have.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Dunno....*



GordonH said:


> Theo:
> How about Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee?  Upgrades to units to increase value for exchange purposes, not for the benefit of those who go there regularly and enjoy what they have.



I cited only my own direct personal experience, acquired over the past few decades among three different VRI-managed facilities. 

I know nothing about the Mashpee facility you cite above, nor anything at all about its' history. Accordingly, I cannot offer any informed comment on same.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Decline is what happens if it all stays as is*



GordonH said:


> Theo:
> How about Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee?  Upgrades to units to increase value for exchange purposes, not for the benefit of those who go there regularly and enjoy what they have.



Usually upgrades are undertaken at owner request as they do provide a better experience/benefit both for trade and those that use the resort most years. If a resort stays "as is" it is on the decline as things don't get better with time. At the very least they need to be redone periodically with at least the same level of product or, ideally, a move up from "builders grade" to a higher end look/feel.  It doesn't have to be top of the line but it needs to be fresh, clean and at least good quality to simply remain "as is" from the day the resort was new.


----------



## theduffster (Apr 18, 2011)

GordonH said:


> Theo:
> How about Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee?  Upgrades to units to increase value for exchange purposes, not for the benefit of those who go there regularly and enjoy what they have.



What is the difference between an upgrade to increase value for exchanging, and an upgrade for those who go there regularly?  Can you give an example?  

I'm really curious, not trying to be rude.  The way I see it, an upgrade with new furniture, for example, is beneficial if you want to increase its value for future exchanges and beneficial so you can personally enjoy it.

Isn't an upgrade an upgrade?  If it benefits you directly or indirectly, what does it matter?


----------



## chriskre (Apr 18, 2011)

GordonH said:


> Theo:
> How about Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee?  Upgrades to units to increase value for exchange purposes, not for the benefit of those who go there regularly and enjoy what they have.



This place really really needs an update.   

We left after 2 nights and moved to the Cove that is updated.   

Both VRI resorts but very different quality.   

I owned when Ft. Laud beach resort had that assessment for almost $1000.  Although I wasn't happy about it at the time I knew it was desperately needed and I was lucky enough to be the first to occupy the unit after completion. 

It was nice being in a brand new unit and after the upgrade I got some decent trades with it which I wasn't able to get before, including an AC from II.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 26, 2011)

One thing that often happens when VRI takes over management at a resort is that for the very first time the resort receives a competently prepared reserve study.

At that point the HOA Board typically is forced to confront a reality they likely suspected but for which they lacked solid information - namely the extent to which reserve accounts are underfunded to be able to make needed improvements when items reach the end of their useful life.

If the HOA Board is responsible, they will decide how they are going to close the gap - with what combinations of additions of reserves through annual fees versus a special assessment.  Obviously, the more dire the situation, the more likely it is that an assessment will be employed.

*****

But saying that VRI is the cause of increased fees when a floundering resort turns to VRI for assistance is a classic case of shooting the messenger.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anybody know what interest Innseason has the those resorts which VRI took over the management?
 Their name still appears on the signs.


----------

